# Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

I was thinking of getting this but I don't know how good it is. 
Anyone use this?
I could use some reviews please. Does it cause breakouts like the studio tech?


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Nov 29, 2007)

i bought it, used it twice and now it just sits there =(

its pretty light coverage, definitely not enough for me. It gives your skin a "dewy" look, but for me it just equaled a shiny, sorta sticky mess.

 but i'm not sure about the breakouts, didn't use it long enough to find out!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_addict_erin* 

 
_i bought it, used it twice and now it just sits there =(

its pretty light coverage, definitely not enough for me. It gives your skin a "dewy" look, but for me it just equaled a shiny, sorta sticky mess.

 but i'm not sure about the breakouts, didn't use it long enough to find out!_

 
Yeah I read that it doesn't cover as much. I actually wanted it for a dewy look but does it look dewy and moist or just plain oily?

I would be better off with a highlighter huh?


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 29, 2007)

I have it and I actually quite like it. I'm not sure if it was the thing that was causing me to break out, or if it was just my own imbalance, so I'm afraid I can't help there. It does give a very nice dewy look and I find that if used with Stuido Fix concealor it gives me enough coverage. The first time I used it my bf said my face was glowing, so that it does a good job of!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay so if I have combination skin then I shouldn't use something that would make my face look more oily? I find that I have a natural glow but to me, glow and dewy are entirely different things. I want a dewy look, a moist look. Do you have any pics of it on mariecinder?


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 29, 2007)

I tend to have oily skin so I use Blot Powder with it. I don't have a picture though, sorry.


----------



## redambition (Nov 29, 2007)

i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i use with with select sheer powder over the top, and i end up with a nice subtle glow.

it is quite light coverage - so if you like a heavy coverage foundation it won't be for you.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 29, 2007)

I am testing this out right now.  Actually, have been for the past two weeks and oh my, I am loving this foundation.  But I do not wear it by itself.  My skin is way too oily and I need (AND WANT) a lot of coverage, so using this foundation on its own just didn't work for me.  But as soon as I made my custom blend/mixture of Studio Fix Fluid and Satinfinish (in two different colours as well)... the results floored me.

Even my ass't manager at my store was like "Wow, your skin looks amazing.  So bright!"  And for the rest of that day, I was receiving so many compliments on my skin and what I was using.  I wore it on one occassion with Studio Fix powder over top and the "glowiness" still shined through and  my face didn't appear as flat as it normally would if I was just using my normal products of SFF and SF powder (which means that I have to use a lot more blush/highlighting products to contour and highlight my face to give it some life).

So far no breakouts either.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much! Now I think Im gonna try it out myself. My face has finally cleared up almost entirely from my cystic breakout from studio tech ughh but this may seem like something I'd like. And of course I would use studio fix foundation to give me better coverage.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 29, 2007)

I love this foundation, its the only one i use! I can't have really heavy coverage because i have some freckles so it looks masked but it goes on beautifully and looks amazing if you use a MSF to top it off! It also matches my skin pefectly. I have another MAC foundation, studio fluid or something, and its horrible! It looks orange on me and if you touch my face, the foundation starts to peel and roll off!! I hate it! My skin looks flawless with the satinfinish. I'm going to open my 2nd one this weekend. My first bottle lasted me from feb-nov. I need to buy more back-ups!!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 29, 2007)

I hate it.

If you have any imperfections in your skin, texture, pores, etc... Don't buy it. It will highlight all of them.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 30, 2007)

I have blemished skin, very oily
i got this foundation from the website and i picked NW20 as NW15 was out of stock but when it came it was the perfect colour for me! [swatch was quite dark on website but i thought id get that one as i was going on holiday and would get a tan]
I wore it for the whole holiday [well apart from during the day] and coming home i wore it and it looked nice, gave medium coverage but by the end of the day it was sliding off my face probably coz im very oily.
It does give you a dewy finish but it doesnt look oily
I stopped wearing it when i got my BE mineral foundation and veil

Then last week i started wearing it for my new job with mineral veil over the top.. it looks nice and doesnt slide off my face now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont wear it all the time though as it does tend to break out my skin if i wear it everyday so i alternate between MAC and BE and it seems to be fine! 
hope i helped ya


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

I went to MAC yday and an MA advised me not to buy it. She said it doesn't cover as much and it doesn't provide the dewy illuminating look that most people think it does. She said it really doesn't do anything for you and a better alternative would be the Hyper Real SPF15. Because it provides smooth pearlescent finish formulated to make the skin reflect a natural health and vibrancy. And it has medium coverage.

I didn't end up buying it though as I stocked up on more e/s lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 1, 2007)

Hyper real is great too!!!! Those are the only 2 foundations from MAC i wear! I usually will wear the Hyper real at night...i find it too "luminous" for daytime LOL


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

^^Yeah the MA showed me the difference between the two by doing swatches on her hand and tbh, the Hyper real has more of a luminous look than the Mineralize Satinfinish with the addition of coverage. Weird.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 1, 2007)

Yup its a really good foundation! I guess if you don't want it to look so luminous you could always put a face powder over! Guess where i got my hyper real? For free at a MAC/Estee Lauder warehouse sale in Toronto last year...everyone gets a free gift when they leave & they were handing those out! I think mine is hyper real 300!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Yup its a really good foundation! I guess if you don't want it to look so luminous you could always put a face powder over! Guess where i got my hyper real? For free at a MAC/Estee Lauder warehouse sale in Toronto last year...everyone gets a free gift when they leave & they were handing those out! I think mine is hyper real 300!_

 
OMG!! No wayyyyyyyy! I wish I was in Toronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is that the main warehouse, in T?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I went to MAC yday and an MA advised me not to buy it. She said it doesn't cover as much and it doesn't provide the dewy illuminating look that most people think it does. She said it really doesn't do anything for you and a better alternative would be the Hyper Real SPF15. Because it provides smooth pearlescent finish formulated to make the skin reflect a natural health and vibrancy. And it has medium coverage.

I didn't end up buying it though as I stocked up on more e/s lol_

 
sorry, but hyperreal is not a medium coverage foundation.  it is sheer, while mineralize satinfinish is sheer to medium.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Dec 1, 2007)

With all liquid foundations, I suggest setting and taking away shinyness with a light powder. By using a powder with Mineralize Satinfinish, it will leave you with a very subtle "dewy" look. The foundation contains micropearl particles, which gives the skin a subtle metallic finish, equaling a slight dewy, creamy, natural glow.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry, but hyperreal is not a medium coverage foundation.  it is sheer, while mineralize satinfinish is sheer to medium._

 
O I know its not but when we did it to compare, it gave me a lil coverage (she did swatches on my hand in comparison) than the Mineralize Satinfinish. Side by side. I didn't expect it either but I guess with my skintone it did something a lil different. Btw Im a NC35 in Studio Fix and a NW23 in Studio Tech. :\


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I like it because it is not heavy... I use it with a mineral powder overtop and it looks nice and dewy.  The thing I dont like is that all the colors are either way too pink or way too orange on me... but i think thats the case with most MAC foundations


----------



## athena123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does Mineralize SatinFinish have a tendency to turn orange? My MA suggested NC30 [which looked a little too dark] but when she applied it, it blended right in and looked great under indoor lighting for a few hours until it started turning a little orange. Once I applied under natural daylight, it definitely gives me a yellowish, unhealthy looking tint! Would you suggest I try the opposite NW30, or a lighter shade in NC? Has anyone else noticed this orangey tendency?


----------



## lovelylina (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Does Mineralize SatinFinish have a tendency to turn orange? My MA suggested NC30 [which looked a little too dark] but when she applied it, it blended right in and looked great under indoor lighting for a few hours until it started turning a little orange. Once I applied under natural daylight, it definitely gives me a yellowish, unhealthy looking tint! Would you suggest I try the opposite NW30, or a lighter shade in NC? Has anyone else noticed this orangey tendency?_

 
Yes, I think it does. Well, on me it has a little I think. When I bought mine the sales asistant was adamant that NC44 was right for me, however, I thought the NC42 was better. Anyway, I got the NC44 and annoyingly it is sooooo dark on my skin, and it goes REALLY brown, not my skin tone at all, I think I'm maybe more yellow. It's such a shame as I really like the texture and so on, it's just the colour. Even when I try and use lighter face powders to set it, or a lighter foundation on top of areas, it never works and face looks really brown after about 5 mins. I'm thinking of going and buying a lighter shade to mix it with, as I can't keep wearing it like this. Does anybody know if I can mix this with face and body or another type of foundation? Or does it have to be mineralize satinfinish only?


----------



## cipelica (Aug 1, 2008)

After an hour I am so orange, so I have to wash my face, and put my make up on again. And it is very cakey
Big no no for me.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 1, 2008)

I love this foundation, i used it on my graduation and my pictures look great! I apply quite alot of Blot powder on top (i find it wierd that people don't apply powder over foundation and then expect it to stay on all day and not look oily), which creates this really nice velvety glowy look. The shades are also really good, i've never had such a great and realistic NC42 colour match.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow... I never knew there was so many problems with the Satinfinish... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been using Satinfinish in NC15 for about a year and a half now. I LOVE IT. I don't need a lot of coverage on my skin, but it does help with some of my redness in the middle of my cheeks without irritating it. It also does give me a nice dewy look without looking oily, but I also put a very light coverage of MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Light so it actually keeps it from getting oily or "orange" that people are complaining about...

I've also never had a problem with breakouts at all with this foundation. I would suggest it if you have nice skin and just want some slight coverage and a nice dewy look. Word of warning, do NOT use a lot. Haha.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm usually a nw 15 but unfortunately satinfinish doesn't come in nw 15. can i use nc 15 instead? or would that look weird? any experiences?


----------



## seabird (Oct 29, 2008)

i LOVE satinfinish. if i have to use a mac foundation, that'll be it. i can't get on with any of the others. i have normal skin (possibly more on the dryish side) and i don't find it sliding off my face, but if you have any flakies from dry skin it hides them very well. i put a little bit of powder over it because i don't really like the dewy finish much. unfortunately, i'm not using it at the moment because the colour i have isn't right for me, and i don't have the money to buy some more right now


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeah I read that it doesn't cover as much. I actually wanted it for a dewy look but does it look dewy and moist or just plain oily?

I would be better off with a highlighter huh?_

 
I like my Satinfinish a lot.  I usually wear low to medium coverage so it's fine in that department.  It's not oily on me, but because I usually get oily in the T-zone, I dust a little Loose Blot Powder (I find it looks a bit more natural that the pressed) on my forehead.


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 29, 2008)

This is actually the first foundation I've ever used and I'm still using it. I actually like it and it does make your face kind of glow and look very smooth. It's not heavy or anything, I use it with the studio finish concealer and it's really nice. 

I'll have to try other foundations though to compare.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 29, 2008)

I love satinfinish! I have dry to normal skin and I used the satinfinish all through summer, then switched to select for winter. It really did give my face that "glowy" look...without making it look oily. People were always complimenting my face.

here are a couple of pictures...


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 29, 2008)

I actually like this foundation. Don't love it yet-because I haven't gotten my consistency right but I can see this being a pretty good one in the future for sure. It looks AMAZING in pics though.


----------



## Humayra (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey i jus bought this last week but its definately not what i expected it to be..i wanted to love it sooo much lol...i was looking for a slightly glowy/ healthy look..i have normal to dryish skin, and probably never have problems with getting oily, but it just didnt work for me. i have fairly good skin, so the low coverage aspect was fine with me, but i must say, for the amount i paid, i wish my skin looked at least a little better, and the worst part for me personally, was lots of glittery bits to it ..when i look in natural light, i can see lots of glittery particles shinniing of my face!! i think it has the potential to look oily on some people...however, must say the colour match was fab! almost makes me not want to return it..not sure what im going to do with it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry for the rant everybody !! Hope it works for you though, this was just my experience


----------



## absurd_glam (Jun 16, 2009)

*MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

Hi! I'm newly registered but I have been lurking around for quite a long time here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just bought the mineralize satin finish spf foundation, having heard raves about how wonderful it is for people with dry skin. I have dry skin and I've seen that it 'sets' in my flakes and on the little reddish bumps on my face, enhancing the dryness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

Do you use primer and moisturizer on your skin before applying


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

^^ Yes, moisturizing and priming are two great ways to stop that. How are you applying the foundation?


----------



## absurd_glam (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

I do use moisturiser, but no primer. And I use a sponge, from the MA's advice..should I use a brush?


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

I used to have the same problem with satinfinish but now i use primer after my moisturizer and now i have no problems


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

I have very dry flakey skin aswell and use satinfinish.  I always use a primer and moisturiser before I put it on but sometimes it still sticks to my flakes, especially on my forehead and between my eyes.  Then i added the step to exfoliate regularly, this really really makes a difference and i hardly ever have the flake problem.


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

I also would recommend setting the foundation with FIX+. This will really help add an extra  blast of moisture to your face, plus I find it helps melt the makeup into the skin so it looks more natural.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absurd_glam* 

 
_I do use moisturiser, but no primer. And I use a sponge, from the MA's advice..should I use a brush?_

 
i can't believe that the MA suggested that you use a sponge!  i would NEVER recommend a sponge for anything!  they apply too much product, waste too much product, and provide a less-than-pleasant finish that a brush doesn't.  always use a brush.  always!


----------



## absurd_glam (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i can't believe that the MA suggested that you use a sponge!  i would NEVER recommend a sponge for anything!  they apply too much product, waste too much product, and provide a less-than-pleasant finish that a brush doesn't.  always use a brush.  always!_

 
oh wow, I didn't know that. I even bought some sponges at the counter. Thanks for the advice..can you recommend a good foundation brush? Why are the MAC brushes so expensive, are they really worth the price? I checked and saw that the foundation brush was £24.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC mineralize satin finish problems*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absurd_glam* 

 
_oh wow, I didn't know that. I even bought some sponges at the counter. Thanks for the advice..can you recommend a good foundation brush? Why are the MAC brushes so expensive, are they really worth the price? I checked and saw that the foundation brush was £24._

 
Since you're having issues with how its covering, I'd suggest the 188. It covers just enough and shouldn't clump in your dry spots like denser brushes that apply a heaver coverage, such as the 190 or 191.


----------



## GlamazonMan (Jun 20, 2009)

TO GET THE MOST OUT OF THIS FOUNDATION, WEAR IT ON IT'S OWN FOR A HYDROLUMINOUS LOOK (IT HAS A RADIANCE TO IT, SOMEWHAT OF A LITTLE LESS IRIDESCENT  VERSION OF HYPER REAL FOUNDATION).  TO GET MORE OF A NATURAL SATIN FINISH, USE MINERALIZE SKIN FINISH NATURAL POWDER OVER IT WITH THE 150 BRUSH...DON'T TRY TO JUST BRUSH IT ALL OVER OR IT WILL STREAK!  PAT IT WHERE YOU WANT LESS SHINE!  IF IT GET'S TOO POWDERY, MIST WITH FIX+ SPRAY.

**QUICK TIP**

IF YOU WANT THE RADIANCE, BUT MORE COVERAGE MIX IN A LITTLE BIT OF SELECT COVER-UP CONCEALER!

HOPE THIS HELPED!  I'M A MAC ARTIST, AND I'VE STARTED WEARING THIS EVERYDAY NOW!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

I have combination to oily skin in summer and really like this foundation for going out in summer!!

It has a very pretty sheen in it that gives my skin a healthy glow. Studio Fix Fluid is a bit too much for me when it is really warm and humid outside.

This foundation looks more natural in summer for me.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 20, 2010)

*how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

because it really isn't . it's super shiny, oily ... coverage is off , it's like it doesn't want to stick to my face and with a primer , ooh it's worse ! help me out please !


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

The Mineralized Satinfinish is one of those foundations that's hit or miss. It either looks beautifully on someone, or it looks horrendous. The only thing I can tell you is to experiment with different setting powders. Try the Mineralized skin finish natural powder, it seems to work on anything.


----------



## kdolll (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

I'd love to know this too, I absolutely hate this foundation & liked to know techniques & settings powders that seem to wrk w this foundation.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

thanks , now i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but LC i think you're right about this foundation being a hit or major miss ! i do have a few loose powders but they work only for a while .


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

i just bought this foundation since i got a little darker, but i love it. i use the new loreal primer in green, to even out my redness, then i put some foundation on the back of my hand and pat it on with a cheapo foundation brush, and then blend with a sponge. and to top it off i just use some cheapo loose powder.
its a great foundation, i hope you can make it work for you!


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

I figured that this would be a great thing to try, because I don't like heavy foundations at all. Unfortunately, this was a major miss with me. Even though my skin is fairly dry, it made me break out within a week of using it. Back to regular foundation with moisturizer for me...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: how can i make the mineralize satinfish spf 15 foundation work for me ?*

Apply it lightly with a 187 brush and use Select Sheer Powder Pressed to fix it.


----------

